# Personality Types!



## Rai-CH (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw a few people with these in their signatures , and it was briefly discussed in the 'What kind of people do you hang out with?' thread. Based on the Myer-Briggs Type Indicator tests (MTBI), what is your personality type?

you can take a test (or just read up on all the types) here (you may need to create an account), and there's another test that doesn't requite an account here. On the first link , you can get a list of jobs that might suit you, if you find that interesting :)

I am an ISTJ, or an inspector. I think it suits me because I am a huge stickler for rules and responsibilities and I tend to become extremely dedicated to my work. Apparently I must be a very boring person because my ideal jobs are an accountant, math teacher, doctor and all those sorts of jobs. However, one of the 'ideal jobs' is a detective, would sounds super cool :P


----------



## spaekle (Jan 7, 2011)

inb4 90% of the forum is INTP

(I'm an INTP :c)

Edit:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Decided to retake it! Oooh, I got something new... 



INFP.

Read the description... heh, Dreamer. That sounds like me, all right. All floaty and off in la-la land. I often am more in my head than anywhere else, and am mostly in big daydreams and fantasies. Think it might be better than what I got last time... (ISFP and ISFJ)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 7, 2011)

I never seem to agree with the results I get on these types of tests, but I'll post anyway...


----------



## Clover (Jan 7, 2011)

This is me from ... the last time I took it (it helpfully doesn't have a date, but at least a year or two ago):



This is me today.



-- wait a minute. Okay, I can tell from the URLs that the previous one is, in fact, one taken much earlier than the one today (35323.png vs 223626.png), but seriously? They're /exactly alike/? Seriously?


----------



## Espeon (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's mine from whenever I last took it. The INFJ page is pretty interesting!


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2011)

INFJ, represent! ^o^

I usually get something on the INFJ/INFP border, though. INFJ is a lot more accurate for me.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 7, 2011)

I get different results from Myers-Briggs every time. Before I've gotten INTP and ISFJ, so I guess the I is the only part that's definitely accurate.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 7, 2011)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Before I've gotten INTP and ISFJ, so I guess the I is the only part that's definitely accurate.


That may be because INTP and ISFJ actually have the same functions! It's just that the ISFJ's primary and secondary functions are the INTP's tertiary and inferior function. And the INTP's primary and secondary are ISFJ's tertiary and inferior. INTPs and ISFJs are very different people, sure, but I don't think getting either result is way out there. INTJs are closer to INTPs than ISFJs, though...



Typelogic as pretty good pages for the different types if you guys want to read more into it. And this PersonalityCafe thread is good for if you want to figure out what you are but don't think the results you get form tests don't really suit you... And also if you just want a better idea of how this works.


----------



## Clover (Jan 7, 2011)

And when you need a dose of reality, there's TVTropes to explain how it's really no better than astrology and should never be treated as anything greater than what it is: an online personality test.


----------



## nyuu (Jan 7, 2011)

Spaekle said:


> inb4 90% of the forum is INTP


 Well, yes.



edit: my badge from two years ago was identical to my current one, aside from the name. maybe it only retains one set of answers per test??


----------



## Aisling (Jan 7, 2011)

I dunno, I'd trust MBTI more than astrology or other random online personality quizzes. Peoples' results, when they take a free test made by someone else, can differ depending on their mood or gradual changes in thinking over time. That's why I think it'd be best to figure it out for yourself (as I posted above), since sometimes questions are too vague or too specific or too subjective. At least MBTI is based in actual psychology and not something that is totally unrelated to our brains like stars or something.


----------



## Minish (Jan 7, 2011)

Midnight said:


> And when you need a dose of reality, there's TVTropes to explain how it's really no better than astrology and should never be treated as anything greater than what it is: an online personality test.


If you say so. I'm INFJ/INFP and absolutely none of the other types could possibly apply to me most; with astrology most people could fit comfortably into most of the sun signs.

I don't see how it's not "better" than astrology. If you answer the questions completely honestly (which is, admittedly, hard to even know you're doing) you're going to get something accurate. :/


----------



## Jolty (Jan 7, 2011)

INFJ represent!!!

the multiple intelligence part is old as shit though so who knows if that's the same


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 7, 2011)

"ISFJs are loyal, orderly and sensitive. They can be very shy around people they don't know, but are the sort of person who will always remember your birthday, and are never accidentally offensive."

Pretty much describes me. No, actually, very much describes me.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 7, 2011)

...I dunno.


----------



## Zoltea (Jan 7, 2011)

It was close, though I'm not the best writer. lol
Funny thing is I always thought I was too judging, O_o


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 7, 2011)

I actually took an MBTI assessment for a class and ended up with ISTJ (I almost ended up as INTJ though, since I only had a 1% preference for Sensing). Most of the people in my class were ENFP.

I took the test that was linked to. Here are my results:


Pretty much what I got before, except my preferences for Sensing, Thinking, and Judging are much higher than they were previously...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 7, 2011)

I get a different result everytime I try this. First I was ISTJ. Then INTP. Now...







o_o It changes every single time.

EDIT: okay, so this test gave me this:


> INTP
> moderately expressed introvert
> moderately expressed intuitive personality
> moderately expressed thinking personality
> slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 7, 2011)

The first extravert so far. This is a strange forum.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 7, 2011)

ho-hum~ Yeah, these results rarely shift around for me.


----------



## Clover (Jan 8, 2011)

Emerald Espeon said:


> I get different results from Myers-Briggs every time. Before I've gotten INTP and ISFJ, so I guess the I is the only part that's definitely accurate.


Ha, both your introversion and interpersonal bars are so high! Weird.

Also you're the only person who's included the multiple intelligences test where 'musical' wasn't one of their top three. (Even though I don't /produce/ music in any way whatsoever, just appreciate it. aheh.)


----------



## Zoltea (Jan 8, 2011)

Took the second test, wasn't one bit surprised on my music score.

Rofl, so of people with Introverted, I have the lowest percentage. Probably only reason I didn't end up extrovert was cause I spend a lot of time alone and I hate crowds. x3

(btw, the badge has a typo)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks okay.


----------



## Drowzee64 (Jan 8, 2011)

ISFP here, sometimes get INFP results though.

I wonder if this forum is going to become obsessed with MBTI like the other forum I know that was introduced to it?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2011)

From whenever I took the test last: 



I'm a Music Dragon! :D 

I shouldn't think I've changed much since then. Pretty much everything I've read about ENFPs suits me. I particularly like:



> ENFPs are "outgoing, social, disorganized, easily talked into doing silly things, spontaneous, wild and crazy, acts without thinking..."


and 



> ENFPs are warm, enthusiastic people, typically very bright and full of potential. They live in the world of possibilities, and can become very passionate and excited about things. Their enthusiasm lends them the ability to inspire and motivate others, more so than we see in other types. They can talk their way in or out of anything. They love life, seeing it as a special gift, and strive to make the most out of it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a Dannichu! Score!


----------



## Zeph (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm erm, an underling to those two it seems!



Although I'd say I'm more than 68% extroverted really.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait since when am I an introvert

Is this called "character development"? 

I used to get Extrovert on all these test things a few years ago. I have no idea what happened since then. I mean, I still don't fit the of the biggest introvert stereotypes -- I have a crapload of friends at school but not one "close friend", I love big crowds, I make friends pretty fast, and I am very socially inclined... 

I usually don't like volunteering personal details to strangers, but who would do that anyway ;; 

(But then there was the time I had the greatest chat with two strangers, on an airplane ride. That was awesome.) 

Although it's true that I enjoy being by myself, I also enjoy hanging out with my large group of friends, but only that large group of friends. So maybe I'm just introverted to everyone else? I CONFUSE


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Huh, I just took the second test that Rai-CH linked to and I ended up as INTJ instead of ISTJ like the other test said:



> Your Type is
> INTJ
> Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 89	12	38	67


Weird... the intuition preference seems kind of weak though.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm an ENFP. No need for these fancy-schamcy tables.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm either INTJ or INTP. Very heavily INT, while the other is a matter of what needs to be done ;)


----------



## voltianqueen (Jan 9, 2011)

100% introverted :P


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 11, 2011)

Another INTP reporting in.

The Multiple Intelligences is bullshit though, I'm way better at writing than music. I'm only a passable musician.


----------



## Minish (Jan 11, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Another INTP reporting in.
> 
> The Multiple Intelligences is bullshit though, I'm way better at writing than music. I'm only a passable musician.


I don't think the multiple intelligences part is supposed to be taken so concretely. Verbal/linguistic and musical might be more to do with how your mind works than your actual skills?


----------



## Flora (Jan 11, 2011)

Second test says ISFJ.

I took this in school but I think I threw the paper out T_T


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 11, 2011)

Cirrus said:


> I don't think the multiple intelligences part is supposed to be taken so concretely. Verbal/linguistic and musical might be more to do with how your mind works than your actual skills?


Maybe, but I still think I'm more verbal/linguistic than musical since I can spend hours pondering over etymology and thinking about what I'd say in certain situations and how I'd say it. Admittedly, though, music does get a bonus due to the fact that I can "see" it, to a certain extent, as lines in my head.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 11, 2011)

I also took the other one;



> INTJ
> Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 44	88	12	1​


Apparently, I'm rather intuitive.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm just about the least musical person I know (certianly in terms of musical talent, but I also don't _care_ about music as much as lots of other people), but even I find it a semi-useful way of learning, understanding and expressing things. 
...Though I got something like 45% musical, which is less than just about anyone else here. 

Also, all of you guys are really logical. My logic score was too low to even register XD


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeing as everyone is posting their badges, I might as well post mine.

At first I didn't understand how I scored so high on Verbal/Linguistic, but then I read these things:


> -Likes to use "fancy" words
> -Loves word games
> -Likes puns and rhymes
> -Enjoys foreign language


Now I understand everything :P


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha, I didn't realize that I'm musical until the question about whether I have a song constantly stuck in my head.

And then I realized that I always (quite literally always) have a song stuck in my head, despite the fact that the number of songs I know is pretty darn small and consists of anime openings (including pokemon theme songs), about five Japanese songs that are not anime-related, and classical music. 

Now I can't stop thinking about the fact that I have a song stuck in my head. 

[QUOTE="Teh Ebil Snorlax]Admittedly, though, music does get a bonus due to the fact that I can "see" it, to a certain extent, as lines in my head. [/QUOTE]

...That is pretty awesome. How does that work?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 12, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ...That is pretty awesome. How does that work?


I don't know about him, but personally I sometimes picture music as something akin to an electrocardiogram (or several), a visual representation of changes in pitch. It's more or less consciously controlled though.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 12, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ...That is pretty awesome. How does that work?


Kinda like what MD said but different. Imagine a black line going across the bottom of a white page, constantly being drawn by an invisible pencil. Every time the note goes higher, the line goes up diagonally a bit and then continues on straight from there. Every time the note goes lower, the line goes down diagonally a bit and then continues on straight from there. Arpeggios and other bits that have a sort of "diddlydiddlydiddly" quality make the line do a loop-dee-loop.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 12, 2011)

This is what makes guitar solos awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 12, 2011)

Keyboard solos. Sax solos (although saxophones can suck it, hard). BASS SOLOS. Violin solos.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 12, 2011)

In Soviet Russia, it can suck saxophones, hard.

Also, accordion and theremin solos.


----------



## MilkAndCookies (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm ISFP.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 12, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Wait since when am I an introvert
> 
> Is this called "character development"?
> 
> ...


Introverted and Extroverted doesn't necessarily have to do with how much you like to hang out with people.  To quote the thread I linked earlier:



> Extraversion (E): Drawn to and engages in the external world of people and things. Looks to extend past the self to do and act. Mentally energizes by looking outward, drains by looking inward. The internal world is supplementary.
> 
> Introversion (I): Drawn to an engages in the internal world of thoughts and ideas. Looks inside self to understand. Mentally energizes by looking inward, drains by looking outward. The external world is supplementary.


For example, even though I'm an introvert, and spend a lot of time thinking about why and how people think and feel the way they do (especially myself), I practically need to see my friends (or at least some different faces other than my five immediate family members) at least once a week or else I go a little crazy with loneliness.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems about right. :D 

They spelled _extroverted_ incorrectly. That really bothers me.

Edit: never mind. XD My mistake.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 19, 2011)

NegativeVibe said:


> Seems about right. :D
> 
> They spelled _extroverted_ incorrectly. That really bothers me.


They didn't.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 20, 2011)

100% introverted! Ahaha. Idk about ISTP, I've yet to find one of these Myer-Briggs things that actually fits me. Ah, well.


----------



## Zoltea (Jan 20, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> NegativeVibe said:
> 
> 
> > Seems about right. :D
> ...


Dictionary says extrovert. It has extravert and extraverted but spell checks only like extrovert and "extravert" is simply defined as extrovert.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

Given that for some reason I'm incredibly paranoid for signing up anywhere, I've taken a few dumbed-down free Myers-Briggs tests. I've been a definite INTJ since I first started taking the test, but I've been starting to lean slightly in different directions lately - not enough to matter, though.

No idea what my affinities are, but just based on the lists I'm seeing I'd assume my best three are Intrapersonal, Logical, and maybe Mathematical. I have no idea about these, though, and those are just guesses - I can't very well tell without seeing the full list. XD


----------



## Ledabot (Jan 20, 2011)

Did all you guys make an account? I used the other site and im INTJ.

It seems very clear to me that a large number of pokelovers are are interverted and Inturitive


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't want to make generalisations, but I think it's more likely that introverted people are more likely to go on forums, rather than there being a Pokemon connection. But I could be wrong!


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 20, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I don't want to make generalisations, but I think it's more likely that introverted people are more likely to go on forums, rather than there being a Pokemon connection. But I could be wrong!


I'm inclined to agree.

I used to be an INTP, but lately I've been getting INTJ results. YMMV.

EDIT: This is what I was two years ago (maybe longer, idk):



Here is what I am now:



I am apparently still INTP! with exactly the same results as before!! Same for the other dude. That's weird.


----------



## Minkow (Jan 20, 2011)

INFJ here.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always gotten INFJ on these tests and it always fits.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 20, 2011)

INFP. Generally what I get every time I do one of these.


----------



## Minnow (Jan 24, 2011)

Goddamn I think we've had an MBTI/personalitytype thread like three times now.

Not that I mind; I started one of them, after all.

Anyway, INFP, Healer, Enneagram 4, Inventor, etc.

EDIT: btw, you all should do this one too.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 24, 2011)

Minnow said:


> Enneagram


Ooh, we should do those too! I've thought of myself as a 6w5... though now that I read about it since you brought it up, a description of an average-unhealthy 2 sounds a lot like what I'm going through... perhaps I should read into it more. A lot of this is self-evaluation and being able to look at yourself and how you really are without bias, and especially coming to terms with the traits you wish you didn't have.

edit: except I don't know any good tests to refer you guys to, I kinda forgot where I found the one I took. ; ; Though I've read it's best to read and choose whatever you best identify with, and ask people who know you well for their input; "Tests are mechanical and reductionistic. Two things the enneagram is not." Which I did and shall do some more, since I like being able to identify myself without needing a test to tell me. In any case, this place is a pretty good start if you have lots of time to just sit down and read.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 24, 2011)

According to the Personal DNA I'm an independent realist. Sounds about right, though I lol'ed at my femininity being only at 8 XD.

The Enneagram is kind of confusing for me. I have traits from a 1/Reformer (strong sense of right and wrong, well organised, orderly, perfectionist, critical and can be impatient), but the basic fears and desires don't match me at all. One of the tests said that I was a 5/Investigator, which again I have a few traits that match (Independent and has problems with isolation/isolating myself from other) but most of it doesn't sound like me at all :/
I don't really understand the Enneagrams though, so I'm probably completely missing the point of them.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 24, 2011)

Oooh. I am, according to the test Minnow posted, a 'Benevolent Creator'.

My results (in terms of what percentage of people who've taken the test got lower than I did - "I am more [trait] than [percantage] of people"):

Confidence 	96
Openness 	80
Extroversion 94
Empathy  100
Trust in others 100
Agency  22
Masculinity 	6
Femininity  98
Spontaneity  100
Attention to style 22
Authoritarianism	2
Earthy/Imaginative 94/6
Functional/Aesthetic 80/20

Christ, I don't know what Authoritarianism is, but I sure do suck at it!


----------



## H-land (Jan 24, 2011)

There's what I got, though I'm very suspicious of my Feeling score, since on a number of questions, I felt like both choices applied to me in some sort of way. To act horribly dorky and pull out the color system from Magic: The Gathering, in many ways I'd peg myself as a Red/Blue, hoping for the best but expecting the worst.

And Dannichu, I think those test results mean that you're just terrible at being a fascist.

ETA: I did that other think Minnow linked to a while ago. There's actually a seprate thread for it a few pages back; I was the OP. Generous Designer, for those not clicking.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 24, 2011)

H-land said:


> And Dannichu, I think those test results mean that you're just terrible at being a fascist.


Well. There go my life plans. ):


----------



## Minish (Jan 24, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Oooh. I am, according to the test Minnow posted, a 'Benevolent Creator'.


I remember this test! :D I always get 'considerate inventor' which sounds pretty cool!

I think being really high on the imaginative scale, but really high on the functional scale as well, which made the graph thing look rather odd.


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 25, 2011)

Minnow said:


> EDIT: btw, you all should do this one too.


I took this and ended up as a cautious dreamer.

Confidence 14
Openness 0
Extroversion 2
Empathy 28
Trust in Others 2
Agency 10
Masculinity 30
Femininity 6
Spontaneity 6
Attention to Style 8
Authoritarianism 96
Earthy/Imaginative 58
Aesthetic/Functional 54


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 25, 2011)

Odd, I just re-did that test to get the results I didn't save, and I got an Independent Analyst. I didn't change my answers, other than maybe being a bit out in where I put myself on the graphs. While the Independent part is definitely correct, I'm not sure about the Analyst part, Realist suits me much better.
However my final results didn't change that much, other than my confidence and position on the imaginative/earthliness being a lot higher than it was last night:

Confidence 34 (originally it was at about 15-20)
Openness 12
Extroversion 2
Empathy 14
Trust in others 80
Agency 84
Masculinity 46
Femininity 6
Spontaneity	 8
Attention to style 6
Authoritarianism 90
Earthy/Imaginative 72 (closer to earthly, originally it was at about 50-60)
Aesthetic/Functional 42 (closer to functional)

EDIT: Just looked up what authoritarianism was, apparently I could be an awesome dictator.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 25, 2011)

Redid that DNA test. Before, when I took it two years ago, I got Faithful Dreamer. Now a Generous Dreamer, apparently. Think it's more accurate:

Confidence: 2 
Openness: 2 (It got even lower than it was before... it used to be a 60-something, I think.)
Extroversion: 6 
Empathy: 92 (Almost identical to before... it seems to think I'm empathetic, hmm.)
Trust in others: 34 (Also lowered, as evidenced by how it's not a FAITHFUL dreamer.)
Agency: 10 (Before, it was a 0... I guess this is better.)
Masculinity: 6
Femininity: 48
Spontaneity: 24 (Lowered by a bunch. Ahaha.)
Attention to style: 12 (Also lowered...)
Authoritarianism: 46 (And lower still! Now I'm only Averagely a dictator than Very Highly one.)
Earthy/Imaginative: 8 (More towards Imaginative.)
Aesthetic/Functional: 64 (More towards Aesthetic.)

Heh, it was interesting how much it changed.


----------

